# 2007 Yard Haunt Test Set-up w/ Graveyard Fog



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I posted this video in the Vortex Chiller thread for another purpose but the video doubled not only as a fog chiller graveyard fog atmosphere test but it was really the small haunt I tested in my parent's yard so I could show my Aunt what she would be in for if we put it up at her house for ToT. She has an in-ground sprinkler system though and we'd have to transport a bunch of stuff so it may not happen to even this bare bones degree. But I liked the atmosphere. Too bad my parent's live on such a busy street with all the fast cars passing by because they live on top of a hill. But it proved to me how little I could get away with and still make it look like an interesting haunt:

Fog Chiller Graveyard Fog Atmosphere Example 48qt Igloo DIY [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR8nTig7JFg[/nomedia]

I have a bunch of other Yard Haunt videos in case you missed it:





 includes a Grim Reaper Life-sized PVC Prop How-to '07 and Kmart Flying Ghost Continuous Flight Hack How-to that are in the yard haunt set-up.





 Note chilled fog doesn't necessairly have to hug the ground like a carpet. It still lingers and lays lower than out of a fog machine and that first yard haunt test video proves it can still be atmospheric when the wind picks up.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

looks really cool to me nice job!!!!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

looks great! - my fog never sits that low....


----------

